# Aberdeen + shire peopl - post pics of ur cars



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Cos usernames mean nothing when ur out and about on the road

me


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

mine, although you'll never see it on the road unless my mum uses it (not often)


----------



## VVT (Jul 14, 2009)

Hiya Kev it's me ya silly goose. x


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

VVT said:


> Hiya Kev it's me ya silly goose. x


LOL, post a pic of ur car then :lol:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello... Stuart from Newmachar... R32


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i work in newmachar and have never seen u lol, you'll see me up at the baker in a sierra cossie at lunchtimes though


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

Hiya guys, 
Ally here from sunny "Broch"


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

My motor, Im from Peterhead (Always in Aberdeen though)










My uncles weekend motor, He's from Fraserburgh (Broch)


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Im Gav live in Newmachar.

Here my car.
BMW 328i sport


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Stephen from Peterhead. :wave:

Fiesta Zetec S


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

all these people from newmachar and i aint seen you guys once haha, 
nice fiesta ^


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

you'll probably hear me before you see me...


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

Stuart
from Pitmedden









and my last golf


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

nice golfs...wouldn't happen to have yer old golfs wheels kickin about... and for sale.. would ya?? 

Stu


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

*sorrry*

Hi
Sorry mate all gone


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

worth a try...

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

:wave: StuaR32

You in Stoney often mate? Your car look very familiar specially with the MEV at the end!

Awesome car in a very very clean condition! :thumb:


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mine


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Justin182 said:


> Mine


raft


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

*RE: Lairdy's 206 GTI*

Here a shot i took last year of it down the Harbour!










Outside my house!










And En route to Fast and Modified a couple of years ago...










If you see me about, just give me a :wave:


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

Clark said:


> raft


Clark, I spoke to you at the Alford Motorsport show about my interior/jean stains.

I haven't had the chance to pop up yet but will do soon. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

No worries mate :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i am jealous of the lambo, i think i have seen you going about a good few times in aberdeen, dont spose the dude with the ************ is on here too?


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

No don't think he is on here. Saying that, it was pretty clean last time I seen it!


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

I would have posted mine but I don't have to now! Cheers Justin :wave:


----------



## Scottish Greg (Aug 13, 2009)

Howdy all,

You will see me in Inverurie, or going along the A96 ..... cant miss me......










Thanks to Clark and Rich from Polished Bliss for telling me about this site


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Scottish Greg said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> You will see me in Inverurie, or going along the A96 ..... cant miss me......
> 
> ...


hey ive seen this in inverurie a good few times, my bro was wanting to take pics of it with his canon lol



Keith CSL said:


> I would have posted mine but I don't have to now! Cheers Justin :wave:


im guessin your keith paterson?


----------



## Scottish Greg (Aug 13, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> hey ive seen this in inverurie a good few times, my bro was wanting to take pics of it with his canon lol


Well, your bro wouldnt be the first person to take pics. The attention from people, neighbours and strangers has been overwhelming.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Either in this "V12 MSM"



















Or my daily van :lol:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Justin182 said:


> Mine


I have seen this/you at Motorwerks once.

Impressive motor for a young lad, nice one :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Scottish Greg said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> You will see me in Inverurie, or going along the A96 ..... cant miss me......
> 
> ...


More pics of the Focus when I find time to do some write up's 

Got this one though, dunno if you've seen it Greg?


----------



## Scottish Greg (Aug 13, 2009)

No i havent seen any pics yet, looks great! 

Pity the car is now black after being away for a wedding and lots of rain!!


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mark M said:


> I have seen this/you at Motorwerks once.
> 
> Impressive motor for a young lad, nice one :thumb:


Were you there? Should have said Hi!



Scottish Greg said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> You will see me in Inverurie, or going along the A96 ..... cant miss me......
> 
> Thanks to Clark and Rich from Polished Bliss for telling me about this site


Me and Ali followed you along the Tarland (sp) road one day about a month ago.. We were on our way to the industrial estate.


----------



## dnmac (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's my daily:










Donnie (Aberdeen)


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

liking your golf and marks too, subtle changes makes them so nice!


----------



## Nova_Scotia (Aug 12, 2008)

Mine


----------



## simmy2009 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello guys

Newmachar


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Scottish Greg said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> You will see me in Inverurie, or going along the A96 ..... cant miss me......
> 
> ...


You still got the FRST? I remember your username from PassionFord


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

simmy2009 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Newmachar


seen u the other day, will flash nxt time


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Mark M said:


> I have seen this/you at Motorwerks once.
> 
> Impressive motor for a young lad, nice one :thumb:


How old ???? Spawny git !!!!


----------



## retalic7 (Jan 17, 2009)

Arite, Im from Cove, usually see me in city centre or Portlethen...


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

declanswan said:


> How old ???? Spawny git !!!!


Spawny?!  I just work hard!


----------



## Scottish Greg (Aug 13, 2009)

Agar said:


> You still got the FRST? I remember your username from PassionFord


Yes i do still have the FRST. Its feeling abandoned at the moment :lol:


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Scottish Greg said:


> Yes i do still have the FRST. Its feeling abandoned at the moment :lol:


Glad to hear that you still have it - will be great if it eber gets finished:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Kev from Newmachar










:thumb:


----------



## Ormy (May 12, 2007)

I think the RS2000 is my fave!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

newmachar must be the place 2 be haha


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Nothing fancy or exotic, but my main motor, and my attempt at an arty shot lol










Ghia X TDCi, had it two and a half years now, and likely to run it into the ground.

Not posting a pic of the other car, Galaxy, as its used for running the dogs around and its absolutely minging lol


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

here is mine



















only had it two weeks


----------



## Rickeh (Nov 3, 2008)

This is mine:


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

In Arbroath(ish) but up in Aberdeen for worky stuff lots


----------



## Rickeh (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice cars, i'm determined to get a 360 Modena at some point I love those. Amazing exhaust note


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

Renmure said:


> In Arbroath(ish) but up in Aberdeen for worky stuff lots


Little models look great! Where did you get them?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice collection apart from the merc lol


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> nice collection apart from the merc lol


Yeah I know but beggers can't be choosers I guess


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

Renmure mate, cracking cars ( even the merc ) but your garage floor needs detailing lol.


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

Justin182 said:


> Mine


Was behind you on Holburn St yesterday...tell you something it shifts lol! Also spied you at the lights on Union St beside the crossroads near Markies/Topshop. Seen everyone rubber-neck (including me i must add) 

Lovely looking car in the flesh chief! :thumb:


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks! Can't actually remember being on Holburn street! LOL


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

my new one










the old one










mine and my dads money pit


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

that mk2 looks amazing!! is it standard under the bonnet or hidin s/c?
i remember seeing your old audi around aberdeen, very nice


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

nice one!! bentleys for sale?? i want a MKII !! did you buy that golf a year or two ago? i remember there being one for sale a bit like that... any side on rimmage pics!! love it!!


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

the mk2 looks nothing like that now 

it has a 2.0 16v running about 180bhp


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

but it looked so Ace! you on eastsidevw??


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

ZSimon said:


> the old one


'Biglic Biglic' sticker spotted.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

StuaR32t said:


> but it looked so Ace! you on eastsidevw??


whats goin on with that place at the mo, pm on route my loon


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Mine, not sure for how much longer though


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> whats goin on with that place at the mo


I just signed up there and only got on like twice.

Any word?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

0004BES said:


> I just signed up there and only got on like twice.
> 
> Any word?


Something to do with server issues.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, I give in! I'll put up a few pics.

My battlewagon to take me to work, tescos, the tip and off road too! Sometimes gets washed too!









My Datsun. Spends a bit of time on the track too, not sure if the wax makes it faster or not though....


















My orange wax magnet, one of the nicest paint colours about and most who see it in the flesh agree.


















Really need to take some more pics...


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

The Daily Hack and the Weekend toy!


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Something to do with server issues.


Is that it back?:tumbleweed:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

0004BES said:


> Is that it back?:tumbleweed:


Seems to be although cant log in for some reason.


----------

